# 1st Consultation today!



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I have a few Q's if you don't mind.. so much to take in the lady I saw could of expolained these but cannot remember!

Wasnt as bad as I thought it would be..although the forms I had emailed over before I got there wern't there so had to do them again! no biggy really.. Initiallythe Dri was quite stand offish, to the point & not really overly friendly. she managed to crack a smile a few times.. this made me more nervous at the start.. I was amazed when we just 'popped' into the next room for the scan! You know when you have a picture in your head of how you think its going to be.. well in reality it was very different!

I learned Today I have a 3cm fibroid & PCOS.. (this has never been picked up when ive had my laparoscopies before..) It's no wonder I have a bald spot, acne & a hairy chin!   

Thankfully it is not going to affect my treatment but im sure she said I may get given a lower dose drug so I am not more prone to OHSS... do I remember rightly? I was really trying to take it all in but I found she talked quite fast & didnt understand everything she had said & before I knew it i was having the scan! it all went so quickly. I am due a smear so she said to get the doc to sign the form while I am there & OH's when he goes for his bloods & scan them over to save time...as this can hold things up.. she also said that they will probably have a match for me by the time my bloods come back which I thought odd... I didnt think they started looking until you'd at least been accepted..?  The other thing she said was that I probably won't need the pill... again can't remember why - I thought this was a vital part of IVF?

thanks in advance xx The ball is a rolling!


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi....

Sorry i cant give you any answers as I haven't got as far as any treatment, but everyone is different and the clinic will advise you on the best plan of action in your own personal circumstances.

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Donna, good luck to you too hon xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

If they want u on a lower dose its likely that u will over respond- pco (a lot of follies on ur ovaries) you don't always need the pill- some do this to match ur cycle but this can be done thru down reg or just matching ur reciepiant to u.

Did they mention long or short pc?

I have pco (not pcos) and I am being put on short this time.

Arrh yes the dilso cam-how lovely- u will have that a few more times yet  

Are u doing councilling? Xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

If I have a lower dose though will it affect how many eggies i get?   

No no long or short decision as yet - I suppose that will be at the Nurse appointment.. this is when OH sample is done, counselling & loads more forms to sign aparently!

Dilso cam? - confused!!   

xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha, spelling mistake on my phone. I ment dildo cam (the internal scan) 

If u have a lower dose u will be at less risk of ohss which can make u very poorly. So, they would rather have 10-12 eggs rather than 20+


----------

